# FREE unisex Gel saddle cover. No more numbnesses.



## Darius_Jedburgh (26 Apr 2021)

I have a gel saddle cover to help ease those pressure points. Unisex!!! Will fit mens/womens/transeseses saddles.
Nice thick gel and drawcord to secure it.
Little use so in excellent condition.
Got a numb bum? This is for you.
If everybody is comfortable then this goes in the bin which will be collected on Thursday!
You pay postage, maybe £3/£4.


----------



## fozy tornip (27 Apr 2021)

Bin?
Or charity shop, or local bike recycling scheme, or...


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Apr 2021)

Bin.


----------



## fozy tornip (28 Apr 2021)

It's like negotiating with Hans Gruber.

OK, I give in. Certain I can find a sore arse for that - and save a turtle to boot - please send it to me.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Apr 2021)

Sorry, it went at 8.30 this morning. To whom I know not


----------



## fozy tornip (28 Apr 2021)

It's like negotiating with Hans Gruber in his Alzheimic dotage, whimpering about the dying of the light from his riser chair in the day room of the Nakatomi Retirement Village EMI unit.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Apr 2021)

fozy tornip said:


> It's like negotiating with Hans Gruber in his Alzheimic dotage, whimpering about the dying of the light from his riser chair in the day room of the Nakatomi Retirement Village EMI unit.


I think you ought to ask your supplier for a weaker mixture. The present strength appears to be above your tolerance level.


----------



## fozy tornip (28 Apr 2021)

Darius "mine's a double Plutonium, shaken _and_ stirred" Jedburgh suggests watering it down.
What happened to you, Darius?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Apr 2021)

Serious question.....are you right in the head?
WTF are you on about?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Apr 2021)

I think it's time to hit the ignore button. 
Goodbye.


----------



## fozy tornip (29 Apr 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4UxyFuhc9A


1 minute 55


----------

